
Software Sales Copy That Has Generated Millions of Dollars in Revenue - rick4470
https://www.knowrick.com/blog/software-sales-copy-that-has-generated-millions-of-dollars-in-revenue
======
rick4470
Thanks for all the feedback. I'm working a new series of blog posts where I
explore copy in different products. This just happened to be the first :)

------
tmaly
was that post written by a Markov Chain? I could not figure out what it was
trying to say

~~~
gus_massa
It's very strange and difficult to read, but I think I deciphered it!

It's the scrap of the bullets points that appear in the front and back of the
box used to sell WordPerfect.[0] You can look at the image at the bottom and
math the image with the text in the page.

[0] It was a long time ago, you can't download it from the internetz, you have
to go to a brick and mortar store and buy a box with the floppy disk inside.
:)

